# NLT2?



## Bladestunner316 (Feb 2, 2005)

I just heard from apologia that the New Living Translation is being updated to be released later this year or early 2006. Anybody know about this? Im curious as to what there updates might be.

blade


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 2, 2005)

Interestingly, I just downloaded the 2004 updated edition of the NLT for my Bibleworks program.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Feb 2, 2005)

Hmmm then I guess there is an even more updated version coming out in 06?

blade


----------



## larryjf (Feb 10, 2005)

I do have a 2nd edition, it actually came out a little while ago, but it's not being pushed hard right now.

It seems to make some progress in the area of accuracy.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Feb 10, 2005)

Thanks for the info


----------

